# Help? Fraud? Advice?



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay 
If you can check my previous threads my car got wrote off 1st November 
Haven't had a car since.

Now I've received a letter from a solicitor (I live in Bradford) to my dads in Manchester) saying on 17th December (which is my birthday) I was in west brom and caused an accident in a car with a registration plate I've never had.
Now they've given me a reg number which is apparently registered to me 
And that my insurance is with co-op when I've always been insured with e-car

I'm concerned now because the letter is in my name and sent to my dads address which I rarely use?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Have you Google'd the Solicitor's practise to see if they actually exist?

Sounds like an attempted scam. In your position I'd ignore the first letter to see what happens, then if there's any follow-up, report what you've told on here to the Police.


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Kbl Solicitors based in Bolton
And the west brom Police already know about it...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like a scam but on the third party's part.

Kippax Beaumont Lewis are a reputable firm so it won't be down to them. Probably just instructed to sue your  off for causing "injury" to whoever is actually behind this scam.


----------



## appy (Aug 13, 2008)

any update?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Is the reg number "similar" to the reg of your car or a car you have owned?


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

No update as of yet
Going to leave it see if I get any letters or anything.
And no, the car I was said to be driving was a 2.0 accord on a T reg
I've had a T reg in the past - on a 1.2 punto! 
Had such bad luck with cars recently


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Was the rest of your reg no similar?


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Nope just the "T" at beginning
Haven't had an update from the solicitors either.
Going to leave it until Monday and call back I think.


----------



## appy (Aug 13, 2008)

hope its easily sorted for you


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

maccabfd said:


> Nope just the "T" at beginning
> Haven't had an update from the solicitors either.
> Going to leave it until Monday and call back I think.


Fair enough, that probably rules out input error on the MID then. This where we normally see people receiving letters for cars they don't (or have never) owned.


----------

